#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Frage zur Innenknöchelfraktur mit Bericht+Rö Bild >

## Daniel123

Hallo liebe Ärzte!  
hier erstmal der Ärztliche Befund:  
"Geringe dislozierte Innenknöchelfraktut, etwa 4x5mm großes distales  Fragment"  
Hier das Röntkenbild:    
Nun zur Frage:  
Die Fraktur wurde nicht operiert sondern ich bakam für die ersten 4  Wochen eine Plastik-Gipsschiene und jetz einen Geschlossenen  Plastik-Gips. Nach dieses 4 Wochen, jetzt, wurde erneut gerönkt. Das  Bild sieht unverändert aus. Nach weiteren 2 wochen im Gibs soll dieser  wieder ab und ich kann das laufen beginnen. Der Arzt sagt aber auch, das  der knochen auch nach insgesamt 6 Wochen nicht wieder zusammen geheilt  sein wird. 
Meine Frage nun: Wieso kommt der Gips dann ab, und wie verhält sich die  Verletzung weiterhinn, beispielsweise bei der Arbeit? Ich bin  Elektroniker, nebenbei ich bin männlich und 19 Jahre alt.  
vielen Dank im Voraus für Ihre Antworten!

----------

